# passare una bella serata



## querry

Ciao a tutti, 
qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi a tradurre in spagnolo questa frase "abbiamo passato una bella serata"? Ho la sensazione che "transcurrir una noche divertida" non renda l'idea... grazie


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Querri:
Puedes decir "anoche lo pasamos bien" o "hemos pasado una noche agradable juntos".
Aspettiamo comunque i madrelingua


----------



## la italianilla

Oppure "La otra noche la pasamos bien". Dire semplicemente "Lo pasamos bien", se nel contesto si capisce che si riferisce alla notte trascorsa, penso vada bene! Comunque sì...esperamos a los nativos


----------



## querry

Grazie, sul Tam mi dava come possibilità "una agradable velada", ma mi sembrano decisamente più utili i vostri suggerimenti. A presto


----------



## Neuromante

la italianilla said:


> Oppure "La otra noche la  lopasamos bien". Dire semplicemente "Lo pasamos bien", se nel contesto si capisce che si riferisce alla notte trascorsa, penso vada bene! Comunque sì...esperamos a los nativos


Non è "la notte" che viene _transcorsa_ ma quello che è sucesso, è neutro. Se metti "la" ti riferisci a una notte tra un campione di notti, o la meti in confronto dalla parte diurna dalla giornata 

Spero non ti dispiacia. EÈ anche che si capisca un minimo di quello cjhe ho scrito.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Neuromante ha ragione: "Pasarlo bien".
Però c'è da dire che in alcuni paesi del Sudamerica si dice "Pasarla bien".


----------



## 0scar

No hay problema en traducir literalmente "hemos pasado una linda noche" si fuimos a comer pizza con los amigos.
Después de una fiesta de gala en la Embajada de España mejor es decir "hemos disfrutado una agradable velada"


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:


> la italianilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oppure "La otra noche lalo pasamos bien". Dire semplicemente "Lo pasamos bien", se nel contesto si capisce che si riferisce alla notte trascorsa, penso vada bene! Comunque sì...esperamos a los nativos
> 
> 
> 
> Non è "la notte" che viene _transcorsa_ ma quello che è sucesso, è neutro. Se metti "la" ti riferisci a una notte tra un campione di notti, o la meti in confronto dalla parte diurna dalla giornata
> 
> Spero non ti dispiacia. EÈ anche che si capisca un minimo di quello cjhe ho scrito.
Click to expand...


Grazie Neuromante sia per la correzione che per la spiegazione! 
Che stupida, potevo arrivarci al ragionamento secondo cui "lo" si riferisce al tempo trascorso e non alla notte....vista l'espressione _lo pasamos bien_, tra l'altro usatissima!
Ciao!


----------



## Dudu678

0scar said:


> Después de una fiesta de gala en la Embajada de España mejor es decir "hemos disfrutado una agradable velada"


Yo diría _hemos disfrutado *de* una agradable velada.

_


la italianilla said:


> Che stupida, potevo arrivarci al ragionamento secondo cui "lo" si riferisce al tempo trascorso e non alla notte.


Cierto, siempre con _lo_. _Pasarlo bien_, tómalo como una expresión fija. *PERO* en según qué lugares de América, te encontrarás que usan la análoga _pasarla bien_; aquí eso suena bastante raro, pero existe.


----------



## la italianilla

Dudu678 said:


> Yo diría _hemos disfrutado *de* una agradable velada.
> 
> _
> Cierto, siempre con _lo_. _Pasarlo bien_, tómalo como una expresión fija. *PERO* en según qué lugares de América, te encontrarás que usan la análoga _pasarla bien_; aquí eso suena bastante raro, pero existe.



Pues entonces "pasarse*la* bien" existe aunque sea rara, y no utiliza en este contexto...y ¿en qué contextos (o cuándo) puedo usarla?
(referiendome a España)


----------



## Dudu678

Si quieres un consejo, *evítala*. En España suena rara. En otros lugares el uso es idéntico a aquella con _lo_, si bien es cierto que es infinitamente más común _pasarla bien_ que _pasársela bien_.


----------



## Neuromante

*Pasarla:* Cuando se trata de llegar hasta el amanecerpor algún motivo. Se entendería como _atravesarla_, aunque este verbo no es precisamente correcto.

El río lo pasamos por un bado en vez de por el puente
Las vacaciones las pasamos en casa
La varicela la pasé hace tres años
La noche la pasé en vela


----------



## la italianilla

Dudu678 said:


> Si quieres un consejo, *evítala*. En España suena rara. En otros lugares el uso es idéntico a aquella con _lo_, si bien es cierto que es infinitamente más común _pasarla bien_ que _pasársela bien_.



Ahora lo entiendo...solo usaré "pasarse*lo* bien" en ese contexto  Normalmente solo voy a España...
iGracias!



Neuromante said:


> *Pasarla:* Cuando se trata de llegar hasta el amanecerpor algún motivo. Se entendería como _atravesarla_, aunque este verbo no es precisamente correcto.
> 
> El río lo pasamos por un bado en vez de por el puente
> Las vacaciones las pasamos en casa
> La varicela la pasé hace tres años
> La noche la pasé en vela



En estos ejemplos funciona exactamente como en italiano...iMuchas gracias a tí también, Neuromante!


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Non è "la notte" che viene _trascorsa _ma quello che è sucesso, è neutro. Se metti "la" ti riferisci ad una notte tra un campione di notti, o la metti in confronto dalla parte diurna dalla giornata
> 
> Spero non ti dispiaccia. E anche che si capisca un minimo di quello che ho scritto.


 
Spero non ti dispiaccia.
gatogab


----------



## Sabrine07

gatogab said:


> Non è "la notte" che viene _trascorsa _ma quello che è successo, che è neutro. Se metti "la" ti riferisci ad una notte tra un campione di notti, o la metti a confronto con la parte diurna dalla giornata.
> 
> Spero non ti dispiaccia. E anche che si capisca un minimo di quello che ho scritto.


Spero non dispiaccia neanche a te.



querry said:


> Grazie, sul Tam mi dava come possibilità "una agradable velada", ma mi sembrano decisamente più utili i vostri suggerimenti. A presto


_Pasar una agradable velada_ è più formale ed educato, come sempre dipende dal registro linguistico che vuoi usare.


----------

